# [SOLVED] Entourage 2008 Certificate Issue



## agcereniv

Good day!

We are a mac-centric office, but have recently started using Entourage (both 2004 & 2008) and a hosted Exchange server.

This morning, only one of our users started having difficulty. While he gets emails on his phone (we had previously set that up) and can do OWA, and can send emails from his client, he cannot receive them on the client. He also gets a popup when he first signs in (attached) which says, "Unable to establish a secure connection to newironmedia.com because the correct root certificate is not installed. If you continue, the information you view and send will be encrypted, but will not be secure." It then has a links that say, "More information on installing root certificates..."

We diagnosed that the problem occurred about 1:55pm MST yesterday, as that is between the time of his last received email in his client and the next one received in the OWA.

When we look at the certificate info on the keychain, there is a chain for Microsoft_Intermediate_Certificates, but it is locked and not accessible by the admin passwords of the computer. While only one person is having Entourage trouble, everyone has this keychain entry. So, i don't know if its related or not.

Can anyone help?


----------



## agcereniv

*Re: Entourage 2008 Certificate Issue*

Forgot the attachment...


----------



## sinclair_tm

*Re: Entourage 2008 Certificate Issue*

Run Disk Utility and have it repair permissions. If that doesn't help, you may have to log in as root and then delete all the keychains for that computer and reboot. Then it will recreate new keychains and your problem should go away.


----------



## agcereniv

*Re: Entourage 2008 Certificate Issue*

We will try that first thing tomorrow. Thanks for the post! We'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks,
agcereniv


----------



## agcereniv

*Re: Entourage 2008 Certificate Issue*

Also, while we can do the disk repair, I am inexperienced as logging in as root. Any pointers on that?


----------



## sinclair_tm

*Re: Entourage 2008 Certificate Issue*

THat depends on which version of the OS you have. All must be done with admin rights. In 10.0-10.4 open Netinfo Manager in the Utilities folder. For 10.5 open Directory Utility. Click on the lock in the lower left and enter admin name and password. Now under one of the menus in the menu bar will be Enable Root User(under Edit I think). Click on it and it will ask for you to set a password. Once you have, quit that app. Now log out of the current user. If you have a screen with buttons of users, click on the other user option in the lower right. Once you have just a name and password field, enter root as the user, and the password you just set for root. Now you have the most powerful access to the Mac. There is no more safety net. Be careful as you can hose the Mac if you do the wrong thing. When you are done, remember to log out of root, and back into an admin account, then open the respective app again and then disable root user.


----------



## agcereniv

*Re: Entourage 2008 Certificate Issue*

Ok, I repaired the permissions, then deleted that account in Entourage, recreated it, and synchronized. Seems to be good now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Zwabber311

*Re: Entourage 2008 Certificate Issue*



sinclair_tm said:


> THat depends on which version of the OS you have. All must be done with admin rights. In 10.0-10.4 open Netinfo Manager in the Utilities folder. For 10.5 open Directory Utility. Click on the lock in the lower left and enter admin name and password. Now under one of the menus in the menu bar will be Enable Root User(under Edit I think). Click on it and it will ask for you to set a password. Once you have, quit that app. Now log out of the current user. If you have a screen with buttons of users, click on the other user option in the lower right. Once you have just a name and password field, enter root as the user, and the password you just set for root. Now you have the most powerful access to the Mac. There is no more safety net. Be careful as you can hose the Mac if you do the wrong thing. When you are done, remember to log out of root, and back into an admin account, then open the respective app again and then disable root user.


Q about how to fix this in OS 10.6.2. Can't find a utility folder or so. Could you help me out with this, I've been searching for hours to solve this thing.


----------



## sinclair_tm

The Utility folder is in the Applications folder. What is it you are trying to fix? Enable root in 10.6? That is different to do.


----------

